# [SOLVED] Streaming Hardware for linux?

## FizzyWidget

I am interested in streaming some PS3 games to a jtv/twitch channel, although this will require new hardware, under windows this wouldn't be an issue but i'm guessing under linux if there isnt support for the card in the kernel i am gong to be SOL, does anyone here stream using linux and some capture card?

Could you advise me on which one is good to use under linux if any, i normally use the HDMI out of the PS3 although i do have the phono jacks that came with it.

Only reason i am considering it as a little power cut seems to have upset windows/nvidia as the nvidia driver is always restarting, and sometimes when it crashes the whole system needs a reset, so if i did stick with windows a re-install would be required and another activation used, suppose this is the push i need to make me do the main system to linux

----------

## DaggyStyle

do you mean like gpu acceleration?

----------

## FizzyWidget

from the people  i have spoken to that stream online using their ps3's or xbox360's they all say they use a card plugged into their pcs which converts the stream from the console which they then stream to jtv/twitch, i know you can stream from desktop using ffmpeg, but im more interested in card support in the kernel, will the kernel see it such like and so forth

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> from the people  i have spoken to that stream online using their ps3's or xbox360's they all say they use a card plugged into their pcs which converts the stream from the console which they then stream to jtv/twitch, i know you can stream from desktop using ffmpeg, but im more interested in card support in the kernel, will the kernel see it such like and so forth

 you did not answered my question...

in any case if you look for a gpu movies accel like solution, the broadcom crystal HD is supported in the kernel afaik.

----------

## FizzyWidget

[quote="DaggyStyle"] *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> you did not answered my question...
> 
> in any case if you look for a gpu movies accel like solution, the broadcom crystal HD is supported in the kernel afaik.

 

I answered your question to the best of my abilities given the information I have/had, I don't know what solution(s) i am after as I dont know what is out there and works on linux, that is why i asked

----------

## palmer

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> Could you advise me on which one is good to use under linux if any, i normally use the HDMI out of the PS3 although i do have the phono jacks that came with it.

 

A million years ago I used a Hauppauge PCI TV tuner on Linux, and it worked great.  A quick google search suggests that they have a new USB capture card that supports linux

http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR

Maybe that's worth a shot?

If not, that wiki probably has great information on what capture cards work.  MythTV is an open source tivo-replacement that runs on Linux (it's what I used to run) so the recommendations there will probably be focused towards TV tuners, but it's pretty much the same thing (ie, all TV tuners I've ever seen have composite/component inputs as well).  Their hardware section might be worth looking at

http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Hardware

Be advised that you may have to use analog output from your gaming hardware, as HDMI can be copy-protected -- I don't know anything about this, as the last time I captured video was before there was digital TV :).

----------

## FizzyWidget

looking at those prices it will be a long time before i can afford them  :Sad: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

[quote="Dark Foo"] *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Dark Foo wrote:*   you did not answered my question...
> 
> in any case if you look for a gpu movies accel like solution, the broadcom crystal HD is supported in the kernel afaik. 
> 
> I answered your question to the best of my abilities given the information I have/had, I don't know what solution(s) i am after as I dont know what is out there and works on linux, that is why i asked

 

sorry but did not, I've asked what will be the nature of the streaming , will it be FHD decoding? gaming calculation? just image redirection?

----------

## FizzyWidget

I am interested in streaming some PS3 games to a jtv/twitch channel -- was in the very first line and was the first thing i said, so what ever that would have entailed, which at the time i didnt know, that is why i was asking for information, then i could have made a better assessment of what was required, how can i ask for something based on information i dont know?

----------

## palmer

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> looking at those prices it will be a long time before i can afford them :(

 

If you're willing to stream SD (and assuming that modern consoles even have composite out anymore), you can pick up an old Hauppauge PCI card from amazon.com for $25:

http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-WinTV-PVR-150-Tuner-Remote-Control/dp/B0006FS2IQ

IIRC that should be the same as I used to use (I used a 500, but the 500 was just a dual-tuner version of this one).  It should be good enough to get your started.  Note that these old ones do hardware encoding to MPEG2, which is probably not something you would want to stream over the internet.  My Core i5 2500k encodes h264 in real-time, you could benchmark whatever hardware you have now pretty easily.

EDIT: also, make sure modern Linux kernels support the drivers for this old hardware -- it's entirely possible that they don't anymore as I think nobody really cares about analog SD TV.Last edited by palmer on Thu Dec 29, 2011 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FizzyWidget

Q6600 or a core i7 2600 - not decided what i am going to do yet  :Smile: 

----------

## palmer

 *Dark Foo wrote:*   

> Q6600 or a core i7 2600 - not decided what i am going to do yet :)

 

I have a 2600 at work, but IMHO it's not worth the extra money over a 2500k.  I used to have a Core2 Quad, and the i5 is a significant upgrade -- compiling feels instant now!

----------

## FizzyWidget

Came with the mobo bundle i went for and was only a few $$ dearer than the 2500, 20$ if that, and seeing as i have just had a an email from isp saying they wont be putting my upload speed up for 6 months, i think the streaming will have to go on hold anyway  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

 *palmer wrote:*   

> I think nobody really cares about analog SD TV.

 There are still people receiving, watching, and recording SD streams.  I currently have a 3.1.6 kernel running a machine that captures SD using a Hauppauge PVR 150.

----------

